# Lady Jane had her senior check up



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

LJ just turned 13, she's a little heavy, but her blood work came back great! Almost everything is solidly in the middle of normal. The vet was very pleased - she said that she sees 3 year olds with bloodwork not this good.

The bad news is that she has a yeasty ear.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That's great that she has such good bloodwork!









Chama is a little heavy too so I can relate. It is hard to get her enough exercise because she just doesn't move that well anymore. We do three walks a day but it's not enough to keep the pounds off of her. Sigh...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That's great news! Since I have a pregeriatric girl, I love to hear stories about happy healthy older ladies! Sorry about the yeasty ear, those are never fun.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Hooray! Good Girl Lady Jane!









And we all put on a few extra pounds this time of year, don't we?!!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

YAY! My mom just took her 14 year old to the vet today too with positive results... its a good day for our seniors =D 

You are so lucky you get to have her for this long!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I worry about her constantly - always wondering if I'm doing the right thing. All the money spent on supplements and good food is really paying off. The vet clipped her nails which improved her mobility. She was full of pep today - probably from the pending snow storm - instead of trotting on her walk she ran the entire way. I think the harness helps - no more pulling on her neck.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I know the feeling, last time Morgan was at the vet I felt like such a worrier mom. She got a clean bill of health but I had all kinds of questions, the vet was like, she's good, just keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

I have a problem in thinking Naomi is in her last day everyday, or right around the corner.
Her visit today really rocked that thought out of my head.
Bad weather will delay blood results until Monday earliest, but except for arthritic knees, her vet said she is still very strong and could have a few good years yet!!!








Her vet and receptionist each commented how she is in better shape than their own younger dogs. 

LOL-So does this mean I can stop sleeping on the couch in case she needs me now?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Great news!! Wonderful


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YAYYYY LadyJane







!! What a good girl with great bloodwork! She has a great Mom







to keep her so healthy and in wonderful condition. Congratulations to Lady Jane, and may her yeasty ear clear up very soon.







Grimm sends wags and slurps to Miss Lady Jane!


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Duh to me for leaving out the most important part in my message above.... Lady Jane this thread is about you!








Your good news is worth celebrating among friends, and I'm sure your Mom will get that ear all fixed up!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

for Lady Jane!

Glad that harness is working out. I could kiss the Ruffwear people for it!

She's doing great-we need more pictures of her!!!!!


----------

